# Illinois Morel Season 2015



## mr_ morels

Won't be long guys! I have normally just sat back watched what everyone has to say, but this year I decided to get involved. I usually pick quite a few so I hope to be posting several pictures to add to the mix this year. Feel free to use this post to report finds and discuss morel hunting. I'm happy to answer questions the best I an to anyone looking for answers on morels. Good luck everyone! No morels left behind!


----------



## shroomhunt1

what part of illinois you from i am from central illinois


----------



## mr_ morels

I'm in east central illinois, clark county. I hate this cold. I'm afraid it will be May before I pick a mushroom. Lol.


----------



## bud

I'm in Macon County. The warmth should be here soon enough. Just hope it stays moist! For those who haven't seen Chris Matherly's website, they are finding them in the southern parts of the country...

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------



## tadnpoe

I am from Lawrenceville and my farm is in Clark Count Between West York and Union of the Melrose road. and it's way to early.I find them when I am up there Turkey hunting and we are still a few weeks from Turkey Season the Turkeys are not talking that great yet .I don't know about in Clark but here in Lawrence it frosted last night so my advice would be find you a good crappie lake or pond and go buy you some minnows and catch you some tasty slabs.


----------



## miked4482

East central IL going to warm up next week not saying it will get things going but at least heading in the right direction.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1542982219310131/


----------



## mr_ morels

Tadnpoe, Im sure to are right a good while left to wait I expect late April before things are going good! I now about when your farm is, should be a good area to find some expecially if you have some creekbottomS. I've been trying to find a place by west union to hunt, they find them about a week before me. I hunt within 10 miles of marshall most of the time. also, I was just thinking I may try to catch some crappie tomorrow! Supposed to be up to 50.. lol. I hate this cold. Had to break the ice for the cow this morning!


----------



## 25lieb

NW IL here, I'll be waiting quite a while before i can get out up here. I am working in NE AR though so hopefully i can get out pretty soon down there.


----------



## mr_ morels

Hey 25, in a week or two Arkansas should be getting going I would be out if I was you!


----------



## 25lieb

That's what I'm hoping. I'm home for a week till after easter but when i get back down there, i plan on trying to look.


----------



## judgebutkus

31 found in s. illinois over the weekend.... game on!


----------



## twig-n-berries

Pretty early find... Where at in so. Il?


----------



## judgebutkus

Near Murphysboro


----------



## twig-n-berries

No kidding I ain't far from there north bout hour and half figured I had atleast few weeks..


----------



## shroomhunter73

I live in central Il. I'm going to take some ground temps on Wednesday to see how close we are. Rain is coming this week and might go out this weekend to take a peek but still a little early.


----------



## twig-n-berries

I figure we got a week maybe 2 yet before I hit my spot for small greys.. and I thought 2 weeks from now is pushing it


----------



## earthgal

My Dad used to go hunting them but has now decided to give it up this year, due to my step mother's health. This will be my first year alone. Wish me luck!! Any sincere tips for this single Mom? lol Thnx


----------



## northcentral

They are up in Southern IL!!! Im so jealous but my friend from SIU Carbondale always gives me a heads up when he finds his first blacks. Found about 12 of them yesterday and had his pictures up on FB. Some still tiny but still a morel for 2015! Probably another 3-4 wks for central IL depending on the weather. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE IN THE SOUTH!


----------



## mr_ morels

Earthgal,
Learn your trees! My tip for any morel hunter is to learn to identify dead and dying elm, live dead and dying cottonwood, and live ash. While other trees do associate with morels these are the ones I see the most often. All three trees are easy to identify with a little help. Lots of helpful youtube videos on tree id. I would say peak season isn't gonna be until late april this year in central illinois.


----------



## peoriashroomer

should be a good year guys!


----------



## northcentral

@PeoriaShroomer,
I head down there every year to one of my honey holes. From Peoria and moved to Chicago. You thinking 3-4 for that area? I always enjoy going with a few folks to share knowledge and stories of morel hunts. Peoria being Peoria, we prob already know each other through friends


----------



## shroomhunter73

took a couple ground temps today at my honey holes and its 46 degrees. Really close temperature. Going to cool off a little. Gonna check Friday after this rain we get. Still early, but hoping for a few early birds. 
Only saw some peat moss growing so far.


----------



## twig-n-berries

Not even close here in my area I'm thinking 2 weeks absolute minimum..


----------



## earthgal

Thank you, Mr. Morels. I will look up that info. Are ticks a problem this time of year? Just trying to think of everything.


----------



## northcentral

You will always get a few ticks on ya. My gf comes out with us and she sprays herself down with tick repellent. Seems to work.


----------



## [email protected]_com

I am in Central IL. Hoping to get out in the next couple weeks if this weather stays warm! As soon as I see the May Apples growing I will be in the woods.


----------



## samantha78

Anyone had any in sangamon county yet. I'm going out this weekend


----------



## bud

Samantha, I'm in Macon county and it's way to early here. Your soil temp might be a little higher than ours, though. Just not much of anything growing in the woods yet. Just get a map of illinois counties and keep an eye on this board. You'll know when it's time! 

Current soil conditions:
http://www.isws.illinois.edu/warm/soiltemp/displaymap.asp?data=bst


----------



## bud

Here's the one I printed...

Illinois' Counties Map: 
http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/maps/illinois_map.html


----------



## stuewes

Anyone up in Grundy/Will County with word on how many more weeks?


----------



## shroomhunter73

Im in Livingston county and im thinking next weekend maybe for greys. Were not to far away. Going back out today to see what the woods are doing but the cold spell tonight will slow things down a little. 2 weeks tops and they'll be out


----------



## rtdfrm1

I would like to hear about Macoupin and Morgan for early finds, GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## rtdfrm1

Samantha ,I'm in Sangamon too... little early yet i figure another week for grays ??????? We need more rain too !!!!! Ithink...


----------



## mr_ morels

I've heard blacks are being found in southern illinois! My buddy found 2 pounds yesterday evening in southern illinois.
Anyone ever find many blacks in central illinois?


----------



## miked4482

only twice have I found more than 20, 2011 i found patch with 150 or so and 2010 i found a patch with 50 or so, maybe i just dont have the right spots, I expect to find some grays end of the week in central IL nothing big but some will be up.


----------



## samantha78

Went today in sangaamon county. No luck


----------



## bud

Samantha, the 10.00 A.M. temperature under 4 inches of bare soil is right around 40. Still way too cold in my opinion. I don't want you to get burned out before the season even starts! I love your enthusiasm, though!


----------



## samantha78

Try just ready From r some. Do they sell them on here


----------



## david - sw il

I found a small patch of blacks outside of Springfield several years back. They are very spotty once you get north of I-70, people up towards Chicago don't even know they exist.

I like how the season is shaping up so far, it could be a great season. They should come on fast after this week of warm nights and rain. I haven't been out yet but will hit the woods sometime this week to check my early patch for blacks.


----------



## misskay

Im gonna go look this weekend in dupage!!! :lol:


----------



## shroomingwithdad

little ones are starting to pop but im gonna let them grow


----------



## [email protected]_com

Lots of rain the past couple days here in McLean County. It is amazing how fast the trees budded and the grass turned green. Even have some flowers sprouting. I am hoping to get out this weekend while in Sangamon/Menard County to check a few of my early spots for Blacks/Grays. 

I will post any finds! Good luck, looks like 2015 is shaping up to be a good season, and hopefully will run a little late!


----------



## silvrglitrboots

I'm in Champaign County and they are in the grocery store here. Never bought 'em, never sold 'em. Won't be long if the weather stays warm, and today's big fat rains will certainly add to the mix.


----------



## avidangler84

Pretty hyped for the 2015 season. My initial prediction for northern il was around the 23rd. Looks like we're going to be close. Happy picking. Keep eachother updated.


----------



## avidangler84

Pretty hyped for the 2015 season. My initial prediction for northern il was around the 23rd. Looks like we're going to be close. Happy picking. Keep eachother updated.


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Will County and waiting!! Picked my first one on May 6 last year. Sounds like it's going to be sooner this year.


----------



## hunterx

Anyone have any advice on using a dehydrator to store morels? I looked up several pages on it and they all had different drying temps, anywhere from 110 degrees up to 200. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## miked4482

I just put fishing line thru mine and hang them, run a fan on them for a few days, then put them in mason jars once I'm sure there is no moisture left.


----------



## woodsman1

I dehydrate about 30-40 lbs a year. If I dont use my dehydrator I lay them out side off the ground on a vinyl window screen so the air can dry all sides together. 1 lbs of fresh morels will give you 2 ounces of dehydrated morels. Put them in a mason jar an store in dry place an will stay good for a couple years ( but who holds on to them that long. I'm usually finishing my last jar the week the season starts. Like this week) will finish up my last few dehydrated ones from last year tonite sautéed in butter with onions an peppers on a steak


----------



## [email protected]_com

Just got word they are finding Grays in Christian County. Game on for centrail IL !!!


----------



## mr_ morels

I heard of two grays found in clark county. Still early, bUT I'm expecting grays beginning about Wednesday!


----------



## david - sw il

Found a few small blacks in Jersey Co. Wednesday. Been seeing some nice finds in S IL and a few smaller greys are being found around here. Going to hit the woods next week and it will be game on from there. Good luck to all!

Oh yeah, when I dehydrate I use the lowest setting on the dryer, I think it's 95*. It usually takes about 12-18hrs depending on the load.


----------



## eggiez

I am in northern IL, Kane CO. I plan on going out this Sunday in hopes of finding some early. With the rain we just got, and the temp staying above 40, tomorrow should be a nice start to the season. Will post my findings!! Good luck shroomers!!


----------



## mrgoat

We will be live tomorrow in and out all day (not enough backup battery sorry guys) @ stre.am/mrgoat 

We are in Central Illinois - near UofI. Come join us on the Stre.am App for Android &amp; iOS! It's free no ads, no bull! 

Come join us on the hunt tomorrow from ~11am-???CST

Good Luck To Everyone!! 

- MrGoat 
Stre.am Te.am 
@RealGoatGaming #GoatGetMorels
Stre.am/mrgoat


----------



## toddjperry

I live in Lake County. Anyone know of any good spots to look? First time hunting these bad boys!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cls74

Went out Thursday and again yesterday around Springfield to an early spot. Surprised I didn't find one, but it is close. A few may apples in the 6-7" range, trillium has not budded yet and ground cover is progressing. 

First year in the past 5 I have not found them on or before Master's weekend, but sometime this week they will be up. Thinking peak season will be 2nd week of May or so, just hope the real heat doesn't come in too fast.

Hoping to be out in the woods for long hours in 2 weeks.


----------



## misskay

Nothing yet in Dupage...... this week for sure though! :twisted:


----------



## northcentral

I love being optimistic but I dont see them being up near Chicago for at least another 2-3 weeks. Soil temps havent been warm enough


----------



## northcentral

PLEASE PROVE ME WRONG THOUGH!


----------



## [email protected]_com

Looked in Menard County yesterday and got skunked. Just a little too early yet. I am thinking they will be up for sure by next weekend. Saw some May apples, and lots of moss. Ground cover is just about right.


----------



## shroomaholic

North central your exactly right maybe even longer than that!!!!


----------



## toddjperry

NorthCentral,
First time ever hunting morels anywhere, so I'm the true definition of "green". My limited knowledge comes mainly from research, and blogs like these. Weather has finally been in the high 60's consistently, starting this past weekend. My "plan" is to pick some forest preserve type areas and hope I get lucky--any pointers from anyone would be greatly appreciated!
Any suggestions of places to look in Lake Co.(if anyone's willing to share) would be awesome!!

Good luck to you southern/central folk--I'll be sure to post if I get lucky.


----------



## shroomaholic

Man Todd around here I find them around maple sycamore dead elm ash and sometimes cottonwoods , you best bet would to research maple and dead elm and try to find some you figure out what trees are what and you'll start finding a lot of shrooms !!


----------



## northcentral

Toddjperry, 
Shroomaholic is correct. I have only been doing this for about 7 years. My first year was the last year of college. I found about 80 or so near Macomb, IL. I just read blogs like these and got myself a couple morel books. One was about 70 pages or so and a very easy read with pictures of what trees to look for and patterns to pay attention to. I go to back to Central IL to visit my honey holes on some private land but up near Chicago I go to public parks. Last year was the first time I tried going around Chicago and had some success! Going to Central IL this weekend to scout, prob wont see anything. I found yellows up near Chicago May 17th last year. I really hope people start spotting them soon


----------



## cls74

I might check my early spot again tonight after work. I know it's literally days away if none are up yet.

This particular spot generally produces about 1 week before areas I'm willing to travel for start. Was going to wait until Thursday or even the weekend, but once you get the itch it has to be scratched.


----------



## astral-morel

I tried last year with no luck but I'm going to try again this year.  I heard tulip trees can yield morels as well. Many morel trees are listed on this page already. ;-) Might search around areas with lots of moisture. That's all, have a good day everyone!


----------



## cls74

Didn't find anything last night. Looks right though, actually had a bloom on trillium and quite a few were budded out. 

I'll give it another look Saturday


----------



## fishn4shrooms

Ramps are up in Cook County won't be long now.


----------



## eggiez

Anyone having any luck? I checked two spots today to no avail. Hoping to find some on Sunday now


----------



## mushpuppy

Not a single 1 last nite and searched good areas.Will county. Cool weather comin next week. Could be May


----------



## mr_ morels

Mush puppy you are too far north. Im quite a bit south of you in clark county and they aren't up here yet. I've been hearing rumors but I haven't seen a mushroom yet nor heard anyone I trust say they had found Any. My early spots don't have anything in them yet.


----------



## rdquadracer2005

Found a pound of greys in my early spot sangamon county


----------



## mr_ morels

Found a one inch gray in my earliest spot. I'll start hitting it hard next weekend and week.


----------



## murdy

"My “plan” is to pick some forest preserve type areas"

If it's actually a forest preserve, I don't think you can legally pick there.


----------



## toddjperry

“My “plan” is to pick some forest preserve type areas

If it’s actually a forest preserve, I don’t think you can legally pick there."

I actually asked a couple of Rangers from a preserve I was looking into, and they did not know for sure. I figured they'd know if was illegal or not... I tried some research about specific areas and came up empty with any definitive answers.


----------



## cyclone

ToddJPerry-

DuPage Forest Preserves - Illegal
"The District's General Use Ordinance prohibits collecting mushrooms in the preserves."
http://www.dupageforest.com/Article.pb.aspx?pageid=318&amp;id=777

Will County Forest Preserves - Illegal
Can I Pick Mushrooms (...) from Forest Preserves.
No natural material can be removed from the forest preserves.
http://www.reconnectwithnature.org/about-us/faq (Miscellaneous Activities) 

Kane County Forest Preserves - Illegal
No Collecting
Permission of the President is required before removing any item from District lands. This is to protect all plant and animal life.
http://www.kaneforest.com/rules.aspx

Cook County - Illegal
Plant and Wildlife
Collection of plants and animals is strictly prohibited. This includes harvesting firewood; collecting mushrooms, wildflowers or other wild plants and their seeds; and otherwise removing or damaging any plants or trees.
http://fpdcc.com/preserves-and-trails/rules-and-regulations/

McHenry Conservation District - Illegal
Q: Can I pick/collect morel mushrooms from Conservation District property?
A: No. Collecting, gathering, picking, damaging or removing mushrooms or any flora or fauna is not allowed at any Conservation Area.
http://www.mccdistrict.org/rccms/index.php/frequently-asked-questions/


----------



## cyclone

Todd-

Just saw you are in Lake County. Unfortunately, it's illegal there too.

Protection of Natural Resources. No person shall commit any of the following acts on
District Property:
(i) cut, remove, uproot, destroy, chip, blaze, box, paint, girdle, trim, deface, injure,
break, remove, pick, or gather any portion of any tree, tree sapling, seedling, bush,
shrub, flower, plant, mushroom, branch, foliage, seed, sod, earth, humus, downed
timber, wood chips, peat, rock, sand, gravel, or any other natural material;

http://www.lcfpd.org/file.aspx?DocumentId=737

It's a $60 fine.


----------



## toddjperry

Ugh...

Thanks for the heads up cyclone. My morel season may have ended before it even started. I do not have land of my own, nor do I know anyone that I could ask permission to go and look on their property. 
Any suggestions for the Lake Co. area?

Todd


----------



## dreww922

He anyone ever actually gotten stopped in will county forest preserve?


----------



## mikehoncho

Yes two years ago. In Custer park will county. Ditched the fungi when we seen 2 DNR 
Officers come a sneaking in. They searched and took names. Would have been $75 
Per picked shroom said the officers. Also they warned me that my truck left there preserve damaged from the run down grass from the tires.


----------



## cyclone

Todd-

While I am not advocating or recommending this and in no way am I responsible if you get caught, you could roll the dice and try the forest preserves any way. I know for a fact there are plenty of people who do pick morels in all of the Chicago area forest preserves. You spoke to rangers that did not know the rules, but they may check them after you asked. Cook County would be your biggest risk. Some of the more visited DuPage Forest Preserves are risky as well. There is even a town that will stop people because a few of their cops know how good morels are (Bartlett).

You still have the State Parks available to you. Chain O Lakes would probably be the closest for you.
________________________________________

From the Illinois DNR:

Safety Reminder: Mushroom collectors and other visitors to Illinois state parks, fish and wildlife areas, and other IDNR-managed sites with spring turkey hunting programs in April and May are reminded that hunting areas are closed to activities other than turkey hunting from one-half hour before sunrise until 1 p.m. daily during the spring turkey season. The turkey hunting area restrictions are in place for the safety of site visitors and hunters. 

Mushrooms: No license is required for mushroom collecting in Illinois, although collectors always need landowner permission and, on public sites, must adhere to approved collecting regulations and hours. Collection of mushrooms is allowed in many IDNR state parks and recreation areas, but it is prohibited in any area designated as a dedicated nature preserve. Areas under the jurisdiction of the IDNR that offer spring turkey hunting will not be open to mushroom collecting until after 1 p.m. daily to ensure the safety of all hunters/collectors. Restrictions will apply until the close of the wild turkey hunting seasons on May 9 in the Southern Zone and May 16 in the Northern Zone. Mushroom hunters are urged to call ahead to the state site they intend to visit to learn of any site-specific regulations regarding mushroom collecting. 
------------------------------------------------

You can also check city parks, and even Wisconsin county parks and state parks. I don't know the rules on either, but it might be worth researching.


----------



## astral-morel

A pity it's illegal to hunt in forest preserves(In parts of Illinois). But it would be pointless if they didn't enforce that policy at some parts because what's the point of it being a forest preserve? I guess the best you can do is find areas where it's legal to hunt them. The weather is warming up in the northern parts of illinois(High 50's now, but it's getting up to 60's &amp; 70's(Ideal temperature for morels)). Dandelions are great indicators, from what I've heard. Good luck to everyone, trying to hunt them!


----------

